# KRASNODAR | Projects & Construction



## Kekkek (4 mo ago)

Population
(2010 Census)[7]Government
CountryRussiaFederal subjectKrasnodar Krai[2]FoundedJanuary 12, 1794[3]City status since1867[4] • BodyCity Duma[5] • Head[5]Maxim Slyusarev (interim)[6]Elevation
25 m (82 ft) • Total744,995 • Estimate 
(2018)[8]899,541 (+20.7%) • Rank16th in 2010


----------



## Kekkek (4 mo ago)

Krasnodar stadium


----------

